# Peinlich: Pentium M 770 bezwingt Intel-3,73,GHz-Flaggschiff



## Suslik (1. April 2005)

Lest bitte auf folgender Seite weiter:

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/hardware/109219/index.html


----------



## taks (1. April 2005)

das vewundert vermutlich keinen   

mit der jetztigen desktop reihe ist intel einfach an seine grenzen gestossen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. April 2005)

Das ist wirklich übel für Intel. Leider steht nix von der verwendeten Graka dabei.


----------



## Freezeman (1. April 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 01.04.2005 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wirklich übel für Intel. Leider steht nix von der verwendeten Graka dabei.



Hoffentlich merkt Intel jetzt endlich das sie viel zu lange den Gigahertzwahn gefolgt sind, zumindest bei Desktop PCs. "3.73 *ECHTE* GHz"


----------



## taks (1. April 2005)

aber wiso nimmt intel net die mobile-cpus für den desktop??
is das nur reine geldgier oder steckt da was nützliches dahinter


----------



## iam-cool (1. April 2005)

taks am 01.04.2005 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wiso nimmt intel net die mobile-cpus für den desktop??
> is das nur reine geldgier oder steckt da was nützliches dahinter




Dem Pentium M für den Desktop zu nehmen wäre das stille eingeständnis von Intel das Netwurst ein kompletter Fehlschlag war und sie die letzten 3 Jahre verschwended haben............


----------



## Suslik (1. April 2005)

iam-cool am 01.04.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> taks am 01.04.2005 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da es ja die erstem Pentium M Mainboards für den Desktop schon gibt, hat sich Intel jetzt mächtig ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Es scheint echt so, als ob Intel in die falsche Richtung entwickelt hat zumindest in den letzten Jahren. Ich warte bis der ganze Test draußen ist und lese den genüßlich durch.


----------



## Nick-vergeben (1. April 2005)

lol
sind wir nicht alle zufriedene und begeisterte AMD   Kunden.
Also Intel ist mit diesen ECHTEN Ghz schon irgendwie schlechter dran als Advanced Micro Devices  .


----------



## Bonkic (1. April 2005)

Nick-vergeben am 01.04.2005 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> sind wir nicht alle zufriedene und begeisterte AMD   Kunden.
> Also Intel ist mit diesen ECHTEN Ghz schon irgendwie schlechter dran als Advanced Micro Devices  .




also ich würd` nicht unbedingt behaupten, dass das nur peinlich für intel sein muss.

in erster linie heisst das doch mal, dass intel seit langem wieder einen wirklich - in jeder beziehung - extrem konkurrenzfähigen cpu- kern hat.
und dass diese technologie - zumindest in irgendeiner form - auch im desktop- bereich einzug halten wird, liegt ja wohl auf der hand.

und die "echte- ghz" politik hat intel ja nun schon vor längerer zeit aufgegeben.


----------



## maxx2003 (1. April 2005)

Wer kauft sich heute noch nen Intel?  



Spoiler



Scheiße, ich hab selber noch nen Intel.


----------



## ferrari2k (1. April 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 01.04.2005 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wirklich übel für Intel. Leider steht nix von der verwendeten Graka dabei.


Kommentare nicht gelesen? 
Hauptplatine: 

Pentium 4: Intel D925XECV2 mit Intel-Chipsatz 925XE

Pentium M: A-Open i915GMm-HFS mit Intel-Chipsatz 915GM

Identische Ausstattung:

Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 512 MB PC-533-DDR2-SDRAM CL 4 (Corsair CM2X512-4300) im Zweikanal-Modus

*Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce 6800 GT mit 256 MB Grafikspeicher, Forceware-Treiber 66.77*

Festplatte: Serial-ATA Maxtor Maxline III mit 250 GB

Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional SP2, Multiprozessor-Kernel mit aktiviertem Hyperthreading beim Pentium 4

Die Testkriterien können Sie übrigens hier einsehen:

http://www.pcwelt.de/index.cfm?pid=574&pk=108188


----------



## mb2704 (1. April 2005)

Der Ausstattungs-Kommentar war noch nicht von Anfang an dabei.


----------



## ferrari2k (1. April 2005)

mb2704 am 01.04.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ausstattungs-Kommentar war noch nicht von Anfang an dabei.


Stimmt auch wieder, hab nix gesagt


----------



## taks (1. April 2005)

ich hoffe das die restliche welt auch bald erkennt das intel im moment nen scheisse zusammen bastelt
dann gehts mit amd noch weiter rauf   
und dann gehen vielleicht die preise bald weiter runter


----------



## SPEEDI007 (1. April 2005)

Wie groß ist der Preis unterschied? 800€?!


----------



## mb2704 (1. April 2005)

taks am 01.04.2005 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe das die restliche welt auch bald erkennt das intel im moment nen scheisse zusammen bastelt
> dann gehts mit amd noch weiter rauf
> und dann gehen vielleicht die preise bald weiter runter



Verstehst du eigentlich selber, was du da redest? Der PentiumM dürfte zur Zeit der stärkste Prozessor auf dem (Heimanwender-)Markt sein (mit entsprechender Taktrate natürlich, was ja möglich sein sollte).


----------



## taks (1. April 2005)

ich mein die desktop serie


----------



## Max_Power (1. April 2005)

Suslik am 01.04.2005 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Lest bitte auf folgender Seite weiter:
> 
> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/hardware/109219/index.html



ich wollt schon sagen: guckt ma aufs datum.... aber die news is ja von gestern... au backe *g*
dicke watschen für intel von intel. super leistung


----------



## bierchen (1. April 2005)

Max_Power am 01.04.2005 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Suslik am 01.04.2005 08:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeder der sich mit CPU auskennt hat nie und nimmer an der Echtheit der Meldung gezweifelt.
Früher oder später wird wohl die Technik des Pentium M für die Desktop -CPU verwendet. Das kombiniert mit 64Bit, Zweikernprozis und Hyperthreading 
  ...

... da darf sich AMD warm anziehen!


----------



## Max_Power (2. April 2005)

bierchen am 01.04.2005 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Max_Power am 01.04.2005 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaub kaum...
denn AMD hat bei den Dualcore's die nase weit vorn, da muß Intel noch lange üben. und die 64Bit-Tech? die is doch auch nur von AMD, da bekommen die sicher pro verkaufter Intel-CPU ihr quentchen von der kohle ab. lediglich Dualcore mit HT könnte riskant werden, wenn da plötzlich 4 CPUs im Windows auftauchen. fragt sich nur, ob Windows damit umgehen kann... hat XP nich ne begrenzung auf 2 CPUs?
nun, aber zu guter letzt haben AMD immernoch ihr Hypertransport, das macht bei Multi-Proz verdammt viel aus, schließlich kann man dann die CPUs ganz einfach über die HT-Links koppeln, da muß das Board nix besonderes können. bei Intel hingegen rieche ich schon wieder n Sockelwechsel. das kostet wieder Marktanteile in der ständig klammen Gamer-Welt.


----------



## Bonkic (2. April 2005)

> denn AMD hat bei den Dualcore's die nase weit vorn


, 

kann ich nicht beurteilen



> da muß Intel noch lange üben. und die 64Bit-Tech? die is doch auch nur von AMD,



im desktop- bereich vielleicht, aber intel-64bit- prozessoren gibts bekanntlich schon ewig



> da bekommen die sicher pro verkaufter Intel-CPU ihr quentchen von der kohle ab



im gegenzug kassiert intel von amd für mmx, isse 1-3


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2005)

Max_Power am 02.04.2005 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub kaum...
> denn AMD hat bei den Dualcore's die nase weit vorn, da muß Intel noch lange üben.



hmm - intel hat seine dualcores schon in produktion.... und protoypen für alle marktsegmente am laufen...
okay, zumindest bei letzterem hat amd n klaren vorteil: wer nur einen prozessor herstellt, muss auch nur einmal ne neue technik entwickeln.



> und die 64Bit-Tech? die is doch auch nur von AMD, da bekommen die sicher pro verkaufter Intel-CPU ihr quentchen von der kohle ab.



intel und amd haben nen lizenztausch gemacht - amd darf ht kopieren, intel was amd64 kompatibles rausbringen.
geld fließt da afaik nicht. amd hat aber auch so vorteile davon:
auf der einen seite hätte man ht sonst vermutlich gar nicht nutzen können (da patentiert), auf der anderen seite hatte intel seit jahren ne eigene x86 cpu mit 64bit erweiterung in -ziemlich halbherziger- entwicklung, die amd doch hätte mächtig ärger machen können. (sie wär zwar die zweite gewesen und vielleicht auch die schlechtere - aber wenn man sich anguckt, welche marktdominanz intel auch 1,5jahre nach der einführung des opteron hat, ist doch ziemlich klar, wessen 64bit standard das rennen gemacht hätte und wer am ende mit ner milliarden fehlinvestition dagestanden hätte)



> lediglich Dualcore mit HT könnte riskant werden, wenn da plötzlich 4 CPUs im Windows auftauchen. fragt sich nur, ob Windows damit umgehen kann... hat XP nich ne begrenzung auf 2 CPUs?



zumindest server03 kann afaik auch mit mehr umgehen, ist also eher die frage, ob m$ will, das mehr möglich ist. denke aber mal, dass es da entsprechende varianten geben wird.



> nun, aber zu guter letzt haben AMD immernoch ihr Hypertransport, das macht bei Multi-Proz verdammt viel aus, schließlich kann man dann die CPUs ganz einfach über die HT-Links koppeln, da muß das Board nix besonderes können.



im gegenzug wird aber auch die bordarchitektur aufwendiger, da jede cpu ihren eigenen speicher hat. auch wird die speicherverwaltung bei 4 und mehr cpu's pro system immer aufwendiger, die daten müssen mehrfach weitergeleitet werden, dma zugriffe belasten die links zusätzlich,....
sehr unterschiedlich, aber ob das wirklich n vorteil ist..
n wirklichen vorteil kann ich da nicht erkennen, die bords sind anderes, aber nicht minder komplex. 



> bei Intel hingegen rieche ich schon wieder n Sockelwechsel. das kostet wieder Marktanteile in der ständig klammen Gamer-Welt.



da hab ich jetzt auch schon dreimal hinter einander n janeinjaneinjanein gehört..
keine ahnung, was intel letztendlich machen wird, aber insgesamt sind die ständigen wechsel schon n bissl peinlich.
afaik werden die dualcores auch genau die gleichen signalleitungen verwenden, wie der williamette - theoretisch könnte intel also noch bis mitte nächsten jahres den sockel423 nutzen, der afaik 2002 eingestellt wurde...
selbst die mobil cpus scheinen -siehe asus ct479 eigentlich nichts anderes zu benötigen und auch der xeon ist zumindest in der single, afaiak aber auch in der multi-cpu variante pinkompatibel.
warum man trotzdem soviel plattformen hat... k.a. .
auf der anderen seite: so750, so940, so939 - amd treibts nach dem ende des sockels a auch nicht viel besser und scheinbar mit ähnlichen absichten, jedenfalls dürfte es technisch kein problem sein, den so939 auch mit einem ht link weniger zu benutzen und somit zu so750 cpus abwärtskompatibel zu machen.
aber nein, man hat lieber n paar pins versetzt....

immerhin hat man -im gegensatz zu intel- nicht noch ne andere lüfterhalterung für jeden sockel. (okay, dafür hat man umso mehr hersteller, die die serienmäßige nicht nutzen  )


----------



## bierchen (2. April 2005)

Danke für Dein äh....Plädoyer, ruyven :-o



			
				ruyven_macaran am 02.04.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Max_Power am 02.04.2005 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afaik war der Tausch doch SSE3 gegen AMD64. Würde heißen, dass es HT für AMD-CPUs so bald nicht geben wird. Ach ja, der neue Athlon 64 'Venice' soll ja bereits SSE3 beherrschen, oder?   
Andererseits bringt HT bei Mutlicoreprozis eh nur in Ausnahmefällen was. Denn für was brauch ich zwei virtuelle CPUs, wenn ich praktisch zwei reelle habe? Mehr als 2 CPU-lastige Anwendungen gleichzeitig wird man doch wohl sehr selten haben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2005)

bierchen am 02.04.2005 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Dein äh....Plädoyer, ruyven :-o




hmm 
is n bissl länger geworden, als geplant 



> Afaik war der Tausch doch SSE3 gegen AMD64. Würde heißen, dass es HT für AMD-CPUs so bald nicht geben wird.



wer viel schreibt, macht viel fehler.. 
hast recht.



> Ach ja, der neue Athlon 64 'Venice' soll ja bereits SSE3 beherrschen, oder?



hab ich auch gehört. da ich aber eh nichts habe, was sse3 nutzt....



> Andererseits bringt HT bei Mutlicoreprozis eh nur in Ausnahmefällen was. Denn für was brauch ich zwei virtuelle CPUs, wenn ich praktisch zwei reelle habe? Mehr als 2 CPU-lastige Anwendungen gleichzeitig wird man doch wohl sehr selten haben...



abwarten. aktuell ist es ja schon schwer genug, von 2 prozessoren (egal ob virtuell oder real) zu profitieren, aber vielleicht zerlegen die programmierer ihre spiele ja gleich soweit wie möglich, wenn sie ohnehin schon am mutlithreaden sind...
zur ht einführung wurden als beispiele für mögliche unabhängige threads jedenfalls immer KI (da könnte man sogar jeden einzelnen npc mit nem extra thread versorgen, auch wenn variable threadanzahl vermutlich zu aufwendig wird), physik, grafik und sound genannt - sind schonmal vier. und da lässt sich sicher nochn bissl mehr machen...
(zwangsläufig - mehr pipelines versprechen nur wenig nutzen, mehr takt ist zu aufwendig, bleibt für die weitere cpu entwicklung in erster linie "mehr kerne". cell macht vor, dass das kein schlechter ansatz ist)


----------



## wEEt (3. April 2005)

Ich behalte den Penitum-M 770 auf jeden Fall mal im Auge. Er kostet auch _nur_ 550€, das ist für die Power echt ein guter Preis.
Jedoch fällt ihm halt HTT und 64-Bit-Support. Wenn das bis Ende des Jahres noch Einzug in die Reihe bekommt, ist er eine Option für meinen Kauf eines neuen Systems. Denn ich fange stark an zu zweifeln, dass es sich lohnt, Ende des Jahres bereits einen Dual-Core-Prozessor zu kaufen: Wahrscheinlich zu teuer, schlechte Verfügbarkeit, höchstwahrscheinlich langsamer als Single-Core-Prozessoren und es wird noch dauern, bis erste Multi-Thread-Anwendungen/-Spiele kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2005)

wEEt am 03.04.2005 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behalte den Penitum-M 770 auf jeden Fall mal im Auge. Er kostet auch _nur_ 550€, das ist für die Power echt ein guter Preis.
> Jedoch fällt ihm halt HTT und 64-Bit-Support. Wenn das bis Ende des Jahres noch Einzug in die Reihe bekommt, ist er eine Option für meinen Kauf eines neuen Systems. Denn ich fange stark an zu zweifeln, dass es sich lohnt, Ende des Jahres bereits einen Dual-Core-Prozessor zu kaufen: Wahrscheinlich zu teuer, schlechte Verfügbarkeit, höchstwahrscheinlich langsamer als Single-Core-Prozessoren und es wird noch dauern, bis erste Multi-Thread-Anwendungen/-Spiele kommen.



bislang hat noch niemand anzeichen für einen deaktivierte em64t oder ht einheit auf den aktuellen pentium ms gefunden, also eher unwahrscheinlich, dass da auf einmal was freigeschaltet wird.
und die nächste generation im sommer dieses jahres soll n dual core werden.....


----------



## wEEt (3. April 2005)

Das heißt, wie sehen Dual-Core-Pentium-Ms noch dieses Jahr? Die pushen ja ziemlich...


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (3. April 2005)

wEEt am 03.04.2005 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, wie sehen Dual-Core-Pentium-Ms noch dieses Jahr? Die pushen ja ziemlich...



Mit Sicherheit.
Intel MUSS nämlich den Notebook-Markt beherrschen, weil der Desktop Teil in den nächsten 2-3 jahren fast vollständig von AMD gefressen wird (natürlich nur wenns so weiter geht wie bisher). Außerdem will AMD den "?Turion?" (ich glaub so heißt er) noch in diesem Quatal vorstellen und dann wäre, wenn die Ankündigugen stimmen, Intels Vorsprung auch da passeé. Einen Dual-Core raus zu bringen wäre da doch wohl die einfachste, schnellste und günstigste Lösung.

Ps: Hat einer eine Ahnung ob Dell bald auch mal AMD verwenden wird? Grundsätztlich hätte ich an Dell nämlich Interesse aber das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis und die Zukunftssicherheit bein Intel kann ich nicht ausstehehn. Außerdem sind die AMD Werke in Deutschland/Dresden


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2005)

KoenigvonLorion am 03.04.2005 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> , weil der Desktop Teil in den nächsten 2-3 jahren fast vollständig von AMD gefressen wird (



wenn du dich mal nicht täuschst - nur weil hier schätzungsweise 3/4 aller leute eine amd- cpu in ihrem rechner stecken haben, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass die marktanteile auch ansonten so verteilt sind.


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (3. April 2005)

Bonkic am 03.04.2005 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> KoenigvonLorion am 03.04.2005 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß das Amd bei Office-Anwendern noch hinten liegt, das liegt aber vorallem an den konservativen Käufern/Herstellern (Dell)


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2005)

KoenigvonLorion am 03.04.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 03.04.2005 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich rede jetzt gar nicht mal von der performance, sondern ausschliesslich von den weltweiten marktanteilen - und da liegt intel eben meilenweit vorne


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (3. April 2005)

Bonkic am 03.04.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> KoenigvonLorion am 03.04.2005 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jaja weil die Käufer und Hersteller (dell) sich auf nichts neues einlassen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2005)

KoenigvonLorion am 03.04.2005 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wEEt am 03.04.2005 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amd hat in den letzten 2jahren von afaik um die 15% auf um die 20% marktanteil aufgeholt. macht nach adam riese noch 32jahre 



> Außerdem will AMD den "?Turion?" (ich glaub so heißt er) noch in diesem Quatal vorstellen



amd hat turion schon vorgestellt, es fehlt nur noch die markteinführung



> und dann wäre, wenn die Ankündigugen stimmen, Intels Vorsprung auch da passeé.


nach bisherigen kenntnissen wird turion die gleiche pro mhz leistung haben, wie ein normaler at64. der pentium m hat -entsprechende infrastruktur vorrausgesetz- ein höhere.
desweiteren ist turion mit einer tdp von 30-35w bzw. 20-25w für die ulv version angesetz.
intel hat 21-27 für die großen und afaik minimal 9w bei den ulv. also noch genug luft für intel 
allenfalls die preispolitik wäre überdenkenswert..



> Einen Dual-Core raus zu bringen wäre da doch wohl die einfachste, schnellste und günstigste Lösung.



in einem marktsegment, in dem es vor allem auf niedrigen stromverbrauch ankommt, sind zwei kerne wohl die schlechteste aller ideen 
ganz abgesehen davon, dass die centrino plattform bislang nicht mal hypertrheading tauglich ist, da werden sich zwei echte cores sicherlich nicht mal eben so implementieren lassen



> Ps: Hat einer eine Ahnung ob Dell bald auch mal AMD verwenden wird? Grundsätztlich hätte ich an Dell nämlich Interesse aber das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis und die Zukunftssicherheit bein Intel kann ich nicht ausstehehn. Außerdem sind die AMD Werke in Deutschland/Dresden



dell hat afaik nen exklusivvertrag mit intel - deswegen haben die auch vergleichsweise günstige preise, dürfen aber auch kein amd verbauen.


----------



## wEEt (3. April 2005)

Was ich mich frage: Steigt eigentlich mit 2 Kernen auch die Verlustleistung ums Doppelte? Kann ich mir ja bei Intel absolut nicht vorstellen, die Prescotts verbraten ja jetzt fast 100W. Und das mal 2  Im Paket des Pentium D liegen wahrscheinlich Kompressor-Kühlung und Trockeneis bei...


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (3. April 2005)

wEEt am 03.04.2005 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich frage: Steigt eigentlich mit 2 Kernen auch die Verlustleistung ums Doppelte?




Ja tun sie, desshalb werden die Kerne auch nur jeweils halb so schnell getaktet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2005)

KoenigvonLorion am 03.04.2005 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> wEEt am 03.04.2005 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm - die lösung, von der ich gehört habe, nannte sich eher "65nm" 
bei intel kommt noch hinzu, das beide kerne auf einen cache zugreifen, wenn man vom precott ausgeht dürfte die transistorzahl also nur um ca 50% steigen.
die ersten inoffiziellen zahlen sprechen jedenfalls von um die 130w für den desktop dual core. (zum vergleich: 89 bzw. 115 beim prescott)


----------



## HardlineAMD (4. April 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 03.04.2005 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> KoenigvonLorion am 03.04.2005 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
Nur 130 Watt!
Wie wäre es mit einem Dual Core Pentium M mit höchstens 54 Watt Verlustleistung?  Die PIII Technologie war halt bisher das Beste, was Intel zu Stande gebracht hat.


----------



## INU-ID (4. April 2005)

HardlineAMD am 04.04.2005 01:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PIII Technologie war halt bisher das Beste, was Intel zu Stande gebracht hat.



 

Bei gleichen MHz  wäre der PIII selbst heute noch schneller als ein P4. 

((( der P-M ist ja in Wirklichkeit ein aufgebohrter PIII  ))) 

@ruyven_macaran:  Er heißt Adam Ries, nicht Riese.   *klugscheiß*
http://www.adam-ries-bund.de/


----------



## selbi-elbi (4. April 2005)

Bonkic am 01.04.2005 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nick-vergeben am 01.04.2005 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL seit langem....

der Pentium M basiert auf dem Pentium3, ergo, keine Neuerfindung, sondern älter als der P4


----------



## RPDLordXizor (4. April 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 03.04.2005 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> KoenigvonLorion am 03.04.2005 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Cache wird beim AMD "Toledo" Dual-Core (90nm, SOI) wohl nicht anders sein. In Sachen Fertigungsprozess ist Intel allerdings ein paar Schritte weiter als AMD. Gerüchten zu Folge, wird der 65er AMD wohl nicht vor 2H 2006 kommen und dann mit neuem Sockel und DDR2 Support.


----------



## Max_Power (4. April 2005)

RPDLordXizor am 04.04.2005 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 03.04.2005 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also was ich bisher gehört hab soll der AMD64 Dualcore auf So939 laufen. außerdem is das ding schon seit sommer letzten jahres in lauffähigen prototypen am werkeln, die jungs von der FAB Dresden sind da arg fleißig (was man nich so alles mitbekommen, wenn man an der richtigen stelle leute kennt *g*)
ich kann ja mal sehen, was ich an daten ausgraben kann, mal sehen ob ich an was aktuelles komme. also der stand von letztem herbst war: die Dualcores waren in der Testphase, jede CPU lief mit üblichem AMD64-Takt, also quasi 2*3200+ auf einem Chip.
ich glaub einfach nicht, daß Intel rechtzeitig mit 64Bit und Dualcore fertig werden. die sind bestenfalls n monat oder so schneller, aber ich schätze eher mal langsamer als AMD.
und was den alten Itanium angeht: och komm, die mistgurke will doch keiner. das geld liegt im Home/Office-Bereich, nicht im Serversegment. und ich will keine 144W-CPU zuhause haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2005)

selbi-elbi am 04.04.2005 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.04.2005 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm - der pentium m hat ne ähnliche pipeline strucktur wie der p4, verwendet genau wie diesr µops, die cache logik ist ähnlich aufgebaut,...
genauer gesagt: eigentlich hat der pentium m mit dem pentium 3 nicht viel mehr gemeinsam, als die anzahl der pipelines (afaik 4 im vergleich zu den 3 des p4)

@xizor:
das letzte, was ich gehört habe, waren zwei normale at64 kerne mit eigenem cache für amd.
wäre imho auch naheliegend - die dualopterons haben ja quasi schon 90% der technik integriert, muss man also nur noch n funktionierendes package entwickeln.
warum sich die mühe machen und auch noch an ner neuen cachelogik basteln?


----------



## INU-ID (4. April 2005)

Max_Power am 04.04.2005 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> das geld liegt im Home/Office-Bereich, nicht im Serversegment



 

Ich glaub da verwechselst du was...


----------



## RPDLordXizor (4. April 2005)

INU-ID am 04.04.2005 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Max_Power am 04.04.2005 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das meiste Geld gibt es im Business-Markt (Serversysteme, Mobile) zu holen und da ist Intel immer noch klar dominierend. Für Intel ist die Marktführerschaft AMDs im Home-Desktopmarkt nicht wirklich bedrohend.


----------



## wEEt (4. April 2005)

Habt ihr die Vorstellung des Pentium 840 mal angeguckt? Wie erwartet, halt so schnell wie ein P4 3.2GHz, aber man kann einen DivX-Film rendern und gleichzeitig ohne Leistungsverlust zocken


----------



## bierchen (4. April 2005)

RPDLordXizor am 04.04.2005 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 04.04.2005 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intel ist auch Marktführer im Desktopmarkt. Das v.a. dank den OEM-Herstellern. MediaMarkt verkauft z.B. nur Intel-PCs!!!

Lediglich in Sachen 'Spielerechnermarkt' könnte es für AMD zur Führerschaft reichen. Das was wegen Freaks wie uns, die sich ihre Spiele-PC selbst zusammenkloppen   .


----------



## skicu (4. April 2005)

Dell hat erwogen, AMDs zu verbauen, wird aber nix werden, werden weiterhin Intel verbaut.
Und AMD will sich laut letzten Roadmap Meldungen aus dem Desktop Bereich zurückziehen und auf Servertechnik setzen.


----------



## wEEt (4. April 2005)

skicu am 04.04.2005 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Und AMD will sich laut letzten Roadmap Meldungen aus dem Desktop Bereich zurückziehen und auf Servertechnik setzen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2005)

wEEt am 04.04.2005 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 04.04.2005 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Und AMD will sich laut letzten Roadmap Meldungen aus dem Desktop Bereich zurückziehen und auf Servertechnik setzen.




ganz unrecht hat er nicht -
amd will sich in zukunft tatsächlich mehr auf den professionellen bereich konzentrieren, aber von einem "rückzug" aus dem dektop bereich war natürlich nie die rede


----------



## bierchen (4. April 2005)

Bonkic am 04.04.2005 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> wEEt am 04.04.2005 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uff  *erleichtert bin*


----------



## Harlekin (5. April 2005)

wEEt am 04.04.2005 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 04.04.2005 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Und AMD will sich laut letzten Roadmap Meldungen aus dem Desktop Bereich zurückziehen und auf Servertechnik setzen.


Während Intel den Verkauf der PentiumDs schon für ~Juni Plant, will AMD afaik die Dualcore-Desktop-CPUs erst gegen ende des Jahres rausbringen.
Dafür wird AMD die Dualcore-Opterons wahrscheinlich etwas früher rausbringen als Intel seine Xeons. 

Hier mal ein Test mit dem Pentium D:
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/cpu/20050404/index.html


Wenn man nur zockt, scheinen die Dualcores recht wenig zu bringen...


----------



## wEEt (5. April 2005)

> Wenn man nur zockt, scheinen die Dualcores recht wenig zu bringen...


Noch...Wartet auf Unreal III und Co., die auf Dual-Core-CPUs aufbauen, ihr werdet euch wundern 
Und AMD hat bei neuen Generationen immer erst die Server-CPUs gezeigt und released und dann den Desktop-Markt beliefert. Das ist normal.
Ich denke, dass wir jedoch relativ bald Vergleichswerte zu Intels Pentium D von AMD bekommen. Dann kann ich mich immer noch entscheiden, welchen von beiden ich nehme.
Denn 130W Verlustleistung bei PD 840 schreckt mich doch schon ziemlich ab.


----------



## taks (5. April 2005)

aber z.b. hp/compaq verkaufen amd systeme
leider nur wenige aber wenn die einen aufschwung erleben dann könnts im desktop bereich auch aufwärts gehen

(ich weiss das sind wilde spekulationen aber ich bin eben ein opptimist   )


----------



## critterman (5. April 2005)

taks am 05.04.2005 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> aber z.b. hp/compaq verkaufen amd systeme
> leider nur wenige aber wenn die einen aufschwung erleben dann könnts im desktop bereich auch aufwärts gehen
> 
> (ich weiss das sind wilde spekulationen aber ich bin eben ein opptimist   )



Naja ich wage zu bezweifeln das AMD irgendwann mal zu Intel aufschließt im Marktanteilbereich, wenn nicht die großen OEM-Händler endlich auf den AMD-Zug aufspringen! Gerade DELL sollte mal daran denken, den exklusiv-Vertrag mit Intel zu kündigen, Dell wollte jamal AMD anbieten hat dann aber den Schwanz eingezogen  . Aber eigentlich sollte AMD die größeren Marktanteile haben->hat die besseren CPU´s und Preis/Leistung.
Critterman


----------



## Harlekin (5. April 2005)

wEEt am 05.04.2005 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn man nur zockt, scheinen die Dualcores recht wenig zu bringen...
> 
> 
> Noch...Wartet auf Unreal III und Co., die auf Dual-Core-CPUs aufbauen, ihr werdet euch wundern
> ...


afaik sind für die AMD DCs so um die 90Watt maximaler Verbrauch im Gespräch.
Die 130Watt ist natürlich auch nur das maximum.

Im normalen Betrieb drüfte das weniger sein.


----------



## RPDLordXizor (6. April 2005)

Harlekin am 05.04.2005 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> wEEt am 04.04.2005 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intel weiss, dass man mit dem derzeitigen A64 nicht mithalten kann und setzt natürlich so schnell wie möglich auf die Dualcore-CPU Smithfield. Für AMD gibt es keinen Grund jetzt vorzeitig die Asse im Ärmel (Toledo Dualcore) auszuspielen. AMD hat leider bei weitem nicht die finanziellen und technischen Möglichkeiten die Intel hat. Zumal Intel praktisch von keinem anderen Hersteller (Chipsätze, lan, w-lan) abhängig ist, da selbst alles hergestellt wird.


----------



## Harlekin (6. April 2005)

RPDLordXizor am 06.04.2005 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Intel weiss, dass man mit dem derzeitigen A64 nicht mithalten kann und setzt natürlich so schnell wie möglich auf die Dualcore-CPU Smithfield. Für AMD gibt es keinen Grund jetzt vorzeitig die Asse im Ärmel (Toledo Dualcore) auszuspielen. AMD hat leider bei weitem nicht die finanziellen und technischen Möglichkeiten die Intel hat. Zumal Intel praktisch von keinem anderen Hersteller (Chipsätze, lan, w-lan) abhängig ist, da selbst alles hergestellt wird.


Das sieht man auch an Intels investitionen in die erneuerung älterer Fabriken.
Fast alles der 5'000'000'000$ wird in die Vorbereitung auf den 65nm Prozess gesteckt


----------



## iam-cool (6. April 2005)

RPDLordXizor am 06.04.2005 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 05.04.2005 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bei nem Dualcore potenzieren sich aber die Hauptprobleme des P4s zu allem überfluss noch, ein Intel Dualcore wird niemls aufgrund des design auch nur halbwegs mit nen AMD Dialcore auf basis des A64 mithalen können.

Für mehr Details hier ausführlich über die Probleme des Intel Dualcores: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=421&tid=3558614&mid=3560032#3560032


----------



## selbi-elbi (6. April 2005)

iam-cool am 06.04.2005 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> RPDLordXizor am 06.04.2005 10:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt. AMD'S Toledo ist schneller. Ausserdem soll er 3 GHz erreichen, obwohl ein einzelner 2,4GHz A64 schon schneller ist als der P4 mit 3,8GHz.
INtel hat ausserdem verlautbart, das sie mit den neuen Dual-Cores nicht über 3,2 GHz kommen und das bei 130 Watt Verlustleistung.

Wer ein bischen Googelt wird feststellen, das der schnellste INTEL Dualcore viel langsamer in den meisten Anwendungen ist als der schnellste Single-Core.


----------



## wEEt (6. April 2005)

> Wer ein bischen Googelt wird feststellen, das der schnellste INTEL Dualcore viel langsamer in den meisten *Anwendungen* ist als der schnellste Single-Core.


Falsch, nur in Spielen. Schau dir mal bei Computerbase.de die Benchmarks an. Besonders Sandra sieht echt heftig aus.


----------



## taks (6. April 2005)

intel hat trozdem keine chance gegen amd dual-cores


----------



## RPDLordXizor (6. April 2005)

Harlekin am 06.04.2005 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> RPDLordXizor am 06.04.2005 10:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intel sieht in der 65nm Technik die Zukunft um die Taktraten für Dualcores zu erhöhen und somit an AMD ranzukommen. Ich bezweifle das, weil die P4-Schiene generell Probleme hat, mit dem viel effektiveren A64 mitzuhalten. Intel hat damals den Weg der "Taktrate über alles" beschritten und jetzt wird das immer mehr zur Sackgasse. Das es auch anders geht, zeigt der auf dem P3 basierende P-M mit einer noch höheren Effizienz (pro Takt) als der Athlon64. Jetzt aber auf den P-M zu setzen, wäre für Intel aber eine ziemlich derbe Bankrotterklärung.


----------



## wEEt (6. April 2005)

Presler soll ja schon Ende 2005 kommen. Mal sehen, was 65nm bringen. Nur: Wenn Intel das kann, kann es auch AMD. Intel muss sich dringend was einfallen lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2005)

wEEt am 06.04.2005 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Presler soll ja schon Ende 2005 kommen. Mal sehen, was 65nm bringen. Nur: Wenn Intel das kann, kann es auch AMD. Intel muss sich dringend was einfallen lassen.



nur wie schnell kann amd das....
bei 90nm haben sie ja auch fast ein jahr zum aufholen gebraucht, und wenn intel diesmal nicht den gleichen fehler wie beim prescott macht (feinere technik, aber 50% mehr transistoren..), dann könnte das durchaus was werden. 
zumal auch die p-d mitlerweile (=vor offizieller vorstellung...) schon bewiesen haben, dass die architektur 4ghz tauglich ist, wenn man die hitze in den griff bekommt.


----------



## wEEt (7. April 2005)

Man muss halt aber auch sehen, was AMD mit 90nm gemacht hat: Deutlich geringere Verlustleistung, neue Befehlssätze, extrem hohes Übertaktungspotential. Vielleicht kommen sie so schnell nicht in Zugzwang, möglicherweise ist ihre 90nm-Fertigung so ausgereift, dass sie noch gar nicht auf 65nm umsteigen wollen.
Frage, über Fragen...


----------



## taks (7. April 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 06.04.2005 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man die hitze in den griff bekommt.




wenn das wörtchen wenn nicht wär , wär ich millionär ^^


----------



## RPDLordXizor (7. April 2005)

wEEt am 07.04.2005 06:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss halt aber auch sehen, was AMD mit 90nm gemacht hat: Deutlich geringere Verlustleistung, neue Befehlssätze, extrem hohes Übertaktungspotential. Vielleicht kommen sie so schnell nicht in Zugzwang, möglicherweise ist ihre 90nm-Fertigung so ausgereift, dass sie noch gar nicht auf 65nm umsteigen wollen.
> Frage, über Fragen...



AMD ist nicht so von hohen Taktraten abhängig wie Intel. Im Moment gibt es für AMD keinen Grund schnell die Fertigung zu wechseln, da man mit (IBM's)SOI und DSL (dual stress liner) auf 90nm recht gute Ergebnisse erzielt. Intel hingegen ist davon abhängig um die Transistoren zu erhöhen und den Takt hochschrauben zu können.


----------



## Harlekin (7. April 2005)

RPDLordXizor am 07.04.2005 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wEEt am 07.04.2005 06:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber IBM scheint nicht so der Tolle Chip-Lieferant zu sein...
Nvidia wechselt zum Teil wieder zu TSMC.
Apple bekommt auch nicht genug G5s (afaik) und vorallem hat der G5 die bis zum Jahresende (oder wars bis mitte) 2004 versprochenen 3GHz nicht erreicht.


Naja schaun mer mal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2005)

RPDLordXizor am 07.04.2005 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wEEt am 07.04.2005 06:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nen grund gibts immer - halbe die-fläche = doppelte doppelte menge chips/wafer=deutliche senkung der produktionskosten...


----------



## Harlekin (7. April 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 07.04.2005 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> RPDLordXizor am 07.04.2005 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal ne ganz andere Frage:
Stehen eigentlich schon die finalen JEDEC-Spezifikationen zu DDR3?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2005)

Harlekin am 07.04.2005 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne ganz andere Frage:
> Stehen eigentlich schon die finalen JEDEC-Spezifikationen zu DDR3?



ich hab nichts mitbekommen. afaik haben die noch nichtmal ddr2 667 spezifiziert, oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## RPDLordXizor (7. April 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 07.04.2005 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> RPDLordXizor am 07.04.2005 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nicht immer so. Wenn eine Produktion umgestellt wurde, war die Ausbeute immer erstmal sehr gering weil da noch viel Ausschuss (kaputte Kerne) produziert wurde.
AMD hat ja in diesen Monaten erst komplett auf 90nm umgestellt und da sollte man schon erst mal Erfahrung sammeln bevor man sich an 65nm ranmacht.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. April 2005)

wEEt am 03.04.2005 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behalte den Penitum-M 770 auf jeden Fall mal im Auge. Er kostet auch _nur_ 550€, das ist für die Power echt ein guter Preis.
> Jedoch fällt ihm halt HTT und 64-Bit-Support. Wenn das bis Ende des Jahres noch Einzug in die Reihe bekommt, ist er eine Option für meinen Kauf eines neuen Systems. Denn ich fange stark an zu zweifeln, dass es sich lohnt, Ende des Jahres bereits einen Dual-Core-Prozessor zu kaufen: Wahrscheinlich zu teuer, schlechte Verfügbarkeit, höchstwahrscheinlich langsamer als Single-Core-Prozessoren und es wird noch dauern, bis erste Multi-Thread-Anwendungen/-Spiele kommen.



Penitum-M 770 waren die doch mit "nur" max. 2.1 Ghz oder?
würde (gerade bei Intel) min 1-2 kleinere  Stufen nehmen da die Mehrkosten in keiner Relation zur Leistung steht.


----------



## wEEt (8. April 2005)

Mazrim_Taim am 08.04.2005 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Penitum-M 770 waren die doch mit "nur" max. 2.1 Ghz oder?
> würde (gerade bei Intel) min 1-2 kleinere  Stufen nehmen da die Mehrkosten in keiner Relation zur Leistung steht.


Naja, ich hab mich jetzt noch mal intensiver damit auseinander gesetzt. Und nach längerem Überlegen ist der nichts für mich. Ich werde Ende des Jahres auf Dual-Core (wahrscheinlich von AMD) umsteigen. Die Feature-Palette ist einfach deutlich größer, der Speed stimmt und die Teile sind halt auch zukunftssicher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2005)

RPDLordXizor am 07.04.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber nicht immer so. Wenn eine Produktion umgestellt wurde, war die Ausbeute immer erstmal sehr gering weil da noch viel Ausschuss (kaputte Kerne) produziert wurde.
> AMD hat ja in diesen Monaten erst komplett auf 90nm umgestellt und da sollte man schon erst mal Erfahrung sammeln bevor man sich an 65nm ranmacht.



ob man die erfahrung nun auf 90 oder auf 65nm macht.. von letzterem hätte man auf dauer mehr.
aber es ging ja auch gar nicht darum, ob es argumente gegen eine umstellung gibt (allein die neuen maschienen sollten genug argument sein), ob es welche dafür gibt.
und die gibt es.


----------



## serientaetah (8. April 2005)

mann sollte bitte aber auch bedenken wer den weg zu den dualcore proz. geebnet hat - da hat intel mit ihrer HT tech. gute vorarbeit geleistet. 
immer mehr anwendungen und auch spiele unterstuetzen HT da ist der umstieg auf 2kerne "nur" noch ein rel. kleiner schritt.

ich denke das dual systeme eher eine unterstuetzung finden als 64bit, der reele leistungsgewinn ist da wohl doch groesser

ich habe auch schon davon gelesen  das erweiterungskarten mit cell proz. in der planung sind - die sollen dann ähnlich wie coproz. bestimmte aufgaben bearbeiten koennen und das mit einer geschwindigkeit die kein desktop proz. erreichen wird.

p.s. AMD vs. Intel
AMD muss gewalltig aufpassen das die nicht von Intel aufgekauft werden, wenn die zahlen stimmen macht intel mehr gewinn als amd umsatz. und feindliche uebernahmen sollen ja auchschon in deutschland vorgekommen sein (mannesmann)


----------



## Dimebag (8. April 2005)

serientaetah am 08.04.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> immer mehr anwendungen und auch spiele unterstuetzen HT da ist der umstieg auf 2kerne "nur" noch ein rel. kleiner schritt.




Welche Spiele? 
Wünschenswert wäre es, es wird schon urig lange davon gefaselt, die Umsetzung passiert aber noch nicht.
Die Technologien werden heutzutage lange vor ihrer Zeit auf den Markt gebracht, was sich letztendlich durchsetzt, ist IMHO nicht zu berechnen.



> und feindliche uebernahmen sollen ja auchschon in deutschland vorgekommen sein (mannesmann)



Nanu, was hat das den mit Deutschland zu tun?   

mfg


----------



## mb2704 (8. April 2005)

Intel wird AMD nie übernehmen ... alleinschon, weil sie dann als Monopolist dastehen würden und das nicht gerne gesehen wird (in Deutschland sowieso nicht, schließlich haben wir hier die Soziale Marktwirtschaft).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2005)

serientaetah am 08.04.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. AMD vs. Intel
> AMD muss gewalltig aufpassen das die nicht von Intel aufgekauft werden, wenn die zahlen stimmen macht intel mehr gewinn als amd umsatz. und feindliche uebernahmen sollen ja auchschon in deutschland vorgekommen sein (mannesmann)



amd hat in den letzten 5-6jahren vielleicht zweimal ernsthaft gewinne eingefahren, einmal zur einführung des t-bird und dann erst wieder ab herbst03, da zwischen konnten die sich satte 2jahre rote zahlen erlauben und sind immer noch nicht weg vom markt. selbst heute, wo sich der at64 verkauft, wie geschnitten brot, macht intel noch locker das 50x an gewinn.

wenn die wollten, bräuchten die amd nicht aufzukaufen - n senkung der gewinnspanne auf amd niveau im desktopbereich und innerhalb von nem halben jahr wäre amd pleite oder hätte die bullen vor der tür stehen, weil sowas nur noch dank mafia erklärbar wäre.
warum intel das nicht macht? k.a.
mich störts aber nicht.


----------



## RPDLordXizor (8. April 2005)

mb2704 am 08.04.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Intel wird AMD nie übernehmen ... alleinschon, weil sie dann als Monopolist dastehen würden und das nicht gerne gesehen wird (in Deutschland sowieso nicht, schließlich haben wir hier die Soziale Marktwirtschaft).



Intel hat die wirklich lohnenswerten Bereiche fest im Griff. Deren Gewinne sprudeln gerade dort, wo AMD nur spärlich vertreten ist und das wird sich wohl auch auf lange Sicht nicht ändern.
AMD ist für die Intel-Kernbereiche nicht wirklich gefährlich also warum sollte man sie übernehmen wollen? (andererseits würde die Wettbewerbsaufsicht das auch nicht zulassen, dass Intel dann ein Monopol bekommt)


----------



## RPDLordXizor (8. April 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 08.04.2005 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> RPDLordXizor am 07.04.2005 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMD sammelt gerade Erfahrung (Testfertigung wurde gestartet) und wird 2006 mit der Massenfertigung beginnen. Ich denke mal, dass der Toledo-Nachfolger mit DDR2 Support wohl schon zum Start in 65nm gefertigt wird.


----------



## Harlekin (8. April 2005)

RPDLordXizor am 08.04.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 08.04.2005 11:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir wäre die Unterstützung von FB-Dimms eigentlich wichtiger...
Aber durch die Umwandler-Chips sollen ja recht hohe Latenzen entstehen


----------

